# Buying BMW 320D in the UK.. Further Advice Needed ASAP..



## kk0312 (16 Jul 2007)

Hi, Im looking into purchasing a car in the UK. I want a diesel car and Im keen on the BMW 320 D. I expect that any second hand diesel car to be high on mileage but any of the ones that im coming across have a minimum of 90-100k on them but the majority have 140-150k miles on them. They do look immmaculate though. 

Basically Im looking for advice regarding this particular model of car and also advice on spending 10-15k on cars with such high mileage.. Thanks in Advance


----------



## briancbyrne (16 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

Hi,
I was in the same boat and went to the uk to buy a car - was looking at possibly the 3 series and was advised by a v good mechanic that I know that if I was going to buy a 3 series that I should def go for the 320 diesel - he said it would be good for 300,000 miles easy.
Didnt end up buying a bmw but thats another story.


----------



## ang1170 (16 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

If it has a full service history from a main dealer should be no issue.

However, think about it's value when you come to resell it down the line.


----------



## muffinsda (16 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

it might be worth cosidering a Rover 75 2.0 CDT as well, if the styling of it is your cup of tea. They are supposed to be quite reliable despite the Rover reputation, are quite refined and posh and have the same engine as BMW 320d. They will probably be cheaper, lower mileage, and lower VRT on them.

That's all good, only if you fancy the look of them!


----------



## my2leftfeet (16 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

Tread carefully. Do a bit of research on buying English cars.  They may look the business but can give problems down the line ... mainly I believe due to damage from the salt used on the roads over there.
Also - see if you can check whether the car you are interested in is clocked. Apparently a number of them are.  The key contains details of actual mileage and can be checked.  BMW here ran a check on mine and reckoned it was one of the few that was kosher.
I don't mean to be alarmist. Just be careful.


----------



## kk0312 (16 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

Would the mileage check be included in the HDI check?? One or two that ive been looking at from main dealers already have this check done on them..


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

[BMW here ran a check on mine and reckoned it was one of the few that was kosher.] is that not just scaremongering by bmw? they're the ones losing out on second hand sales by people purchasing in the UK!


----------



## RS2K (16 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

HPI will give you a STG£10k warranty, and a guaranteed accuracy on mileage.

You won't get that with cartell.ie


----------



## ely (16 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

Hi, I have a BMW diesel. (Personal Uk import)

If the money is price is good and the car is genuine, I would not be put off by the miles.

Common problems are turbo blowing around 100k and bushings, other than that they are great cars and UK cars with motorway miles can be in great condition compared to an Irish car. 

If you are going to keep it for a while, then it is a good buy but as a previous poster said the resale would be fairly bad if you went to sell it in the immediaate term.
 Irish people are obsessed with mileage and should be more concerned with a proper service history. 
Pm me if you want a few links to excellent BMW independant specialists.

Good Luck


----------



## Adrian1 (16 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*



kk0312 said:


> Hi, Im looking into purchasing a car in the UK. I want a diesel car and Im keen on the BMW 320 D. I expect that any second hand diesel car to be high on mileage but any of the ones that im coming across have a minimum of 90-100k on them but the majority have 140-150k miles on them. They do look immmaculate though.
> 
> Basically Im looking for advice regarding this particular model of car and also advice on spending 10-15k on cars with such high mileage.. Thanks in Advance


 

Hi,

I had an 02 audi A4 TDI, it had 160,000 miles on it when I sold it.
It was running like a clock, powerful and smooth. 
I now hav a BMW 320d and its a better engine, well serviced diesels will do 300,000 +, so if you ask me if it's running fine with a FULL service history go for it.


----------



## kk0312 (17 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

Thanks everyone for your comments and advice so far, its very helpful.. If anyone has any further advice please feel free


----------



## kk0312 (17 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

Im coming across loads of nice 320 D cars, Can anyone tell me is there much difference in going for the 6 speed? Is the 6 speed on A particular model, it seems to be hit and miss in trying to find them...


----------



## RS2K (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: High Mileage on UK BMW 320 D?*

www.parkers.co.uk

Complete model history there.


----------



## kk0312 (14 Aug 2007)

*Re: Buying BMW 320D in Uk.. Further Advice needed ASAP *

Hi Again everyone, 

Im coming closer to buying a BMW 320 D in the UK. Im finding it difficult to get anyone of my mechanic friends (friends of friends actually) to come with me to check any potential purchases for me..  
Would I be safe enough going myself to buy?? I'd be fairly Ok at checking bodywork..
How would I get a car checked out? Would a HDI check clarify if a car has been crashed etc or would AA be the way to go?? Also another mate of mine said to beware of all the recent floods in the UK and that people mite be trying to get rid of their cars over there that have been flood damaged??

Im currently keen to go and see/buy one is Scotland asap.. Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Jeff_24 (15 Aug 2007)

Remember that if it has a low mileage and it's an ex fleet car it's clocked. I wouldn't worry about buying one even with over 100k on the clock, they are usually motorway miles and the cars are meticulously maintained. If it is the '02-03 model check if the turbo has blown or has been replaced as cars of that model year have been known to have faulty turbos, it can sometimes result in a new engine.


----------



## kk0312 (15 Aug 2007)

Thanks Jeff, my first preference to view/buy is a mid 2004 model with approx 75K, full service history and HPI check, does this sound about right to anyone?? Of course I'll do my own HPI check also.. Should I get AA or the RAC to inspect the car??


----------



## DaveD (15 Aug 2007)

kk0312 said:


> Thanks Jeff, my first preference to view/buy is a mid 2004 model with approx 75K, full service history and HPI check, does this sound about right to anyone?? Of course I'll do my own HPI check also.. Should I get AA or the RAC to inspect the car??



The AA /RAC will do a check for about €300, check their UK websites for details, if you are anyway concerned about the transaction then spend the extra. If I were buying a 320D in the UK I would  get it checked!


----------



## Gabriel (15 Aug 2007)

kk0312 said:


> Thanks Jeff, my first preference to view/buy is a mid 2004 model with approx 75K, full service history and HPI check, does this sound about right to anyone?? Of course I'll do my own HPI check also.. Should I get AA or the RAC to inspect the car??



It's high for the year so it certainly sounds right...and if the HPI check and full service are there you have little to worry about.

As DaveD said...get the RAC and AA to do a check for peace of mind.

If buying from the UK make sure you're getting a high spec car. No point going over there to get a poverty spec like we have here!!


----------



## Jeff_24 (15 Aug 2007)

Gabriel said:


> It's high for the year so it certainly sounds right...and if the HPI check and full service are there you have little to worry about.
> 
> As DaveD said...get the RAC and AA to do a check for peace of mind.
> 
> If buying from the UK make sure you're getting a high spec car. No point going over there to get a poverty spec like we have here!!



Although, 2004 was the year BMW took back the distribution rights in Ireland. All the 3 Series we got in 2004 were the same as UK destined cars.


----------



## kk0312 (15 Aug 2007)

Yeh i agree, it is a high spec, leather interior etc. It looks good anyway. I just want to be sure. Do the AA/Rac do the check at short notice and will they meet wherever suits the seller and me as I plan on doing it all in one day??


----------



## tufty1 (15 Aug 2007)

The RAC will visit where ever you want. You do not need to be there. I got a check done ahead of me going over to view the car. The guy did his test about 2 days after i phoned and he phoned me immediately after he viewed it with a verbal report. The actual report was fax the next day. Amazing service.


----------



## kk0312 (15 Aug 2007)

tufty1 said:


> The RAC will visit where ever you want. You do not need to be there. I got a check done ahead of me going over to view the car. The guy did his test about 2 days after i phoned and he phoned me immediately after he viewed it with a verbal report. The actual report was fax the next day. Amazing service.


 
Thats good to Know, Thanks tufty1. Ive just looked on their website and the RAC offer an "*Essentials*" check for *STG 139 (€205)* and the "*Essentials Plus*" check for *STG 249 (€368)*. You can compare the difference here at http://www.rac.co.uk/web/vehiclechecks/examination/

The AA also have two types of inspections. The *"Basic"* is from *£136+VAT (€241)* and the second one is the *"Comprehensive Inspection"* at *£184+VAT (€325).* http://www.theaa.com/motoring-advice/vehicle-inspections.html 

Can anyone advice on which is the best??


----------



## kk0312 (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: Buying BMW 320D in the UK.. Can I put it into my name and leave UK plates on it??*

Well Guys, 

I got my BMW 320D and I love it, its more than I expected!! I plan on clearing it buy not for a few weeks, can I put it into my name using the V5 form even though my address is in Ireland?


----------



## xt40 (24 Aug 2007)

no you cant put into your name with a non-uk address, except if you apply for an export certificate. revenue dont care about those so theres no need to do anything.


----------



## tufty1 (24 Aug 2007)

You are supposed to pay the VRT and 'clear' the car within 24hours of arrival. If you do not and get stopped you could be in trouble! 
Don't forget you have to bring both parts of the V5 form with you to the VRT office (in the UK the seller keeps the green bit to post to the DVLA). If you do not then you have to get a signed letter from the VRT office stating that you have come in, tried to pay the VRT but unfortunately you did'nt have the other half of the V5 form. That usually gives you an extra month grace to 'find' the other half (green bit)!


----------



## kk0312 (24 Aug 2007)

tufty1 said:


> You are supposed to pay the VRT and 'clear' the car within 24hours of arrival. If you do not and get stopped you could be in trouble!
> Don't forget you have to bring both parts of the V5 form with you to the VRT office (in the UK the seller keeps the green bit to post to the DVLA). If you do not then you have to get a signed letter from the VRT office stating that you have come in, tried to pay the VRT but unfortunately you did'nt have the other half of the V5 form. That usually gives you an extra month grace to 'find' the other half (green bit)!


 
What sort of trouble exactly? I though that the Gardai cannot actually take the car unless you hand over the keys... Also if you get stopped whats the best thing to say? Spout off EU Law? I wouldn't mind not paying VRT for 4-5 months if possible...


----------



## ang1170 (25 Aug 2007)

This has been covered separately in other threads here. It's really not advisable: the law says that customs (not the Gardai) can seize the car if VRT hasn't been paid. Despite what others have claimed, you'd be on your own in trying to convince them not to do this.

If you're planning to pay anyway, why take the risk?


----------



## gally74 (25 Aug 2007)

milage is checked as part of the hpi report, 

how do they do that i hear

each tome in the UK when a car is serviced the milage is entered into the milage registration database, hpi check against this.

ive bought twice in the uk and about to again, wouldnt look at irish cars,

50 k on irish roads is equivelant to 100K on uk roads! better spec etc.


----------



## Jeff_24 (25 Aug 2007)

Congratulations, they are a beautiful allrounder. Well Wear!


----------



## kk0312 (26 Aug 2007)

Jeff_24 said:


> Congratulations, they are a beautiful allrounder. Well Wear!


 
Thanks, Im hoping to have many happy miles in it!


----------



## Slim (28 Aug 2007)

Congrats on your new BMW. I am also interested in that route so could you let me have web addresses for reliable dealers/resellers?

Slim


----------



## kk0312 (28 Aug 2007)

Thanks.. I used www.autotrader.co.uk Also try "the internet car showroom", "cargiant".... Thats about it, if you google car sales you'll prob get more but I found autotrader the best.. Good luck


----------

